# Something for Fun



## jar546 (Jan 15, 2011)

Fun.  Do we remember what that is?  Here we go............

Ok, another silly time waster. Saw it on another message board, so I thought it would be nice addition here.

Write a wish.

The next person to reply grants your wish, but there's a consequence to it...

(S)he then writes another wish, which the next person corrupts.

Example:

1st person: I wish I had X-Ray Vision.

2nd person: Granted, but it only works in nursing homes.

I'll start.

I wish my car worked like a helicopter in traffic.


----------



## texasbo (Jan 15, 2011)

jar546 said:
			
		

> Fun.  Do we remember what that is?  Here we go............Ok, another silly time waster. Saw it on another message board, so I thought it would be nice addition here.
> 
> Write a wish.
> 
> ...


Granted; here's your chopper. Are you handy with a wrench?





I wish I had a 1962 Corvette.


----------



## jar546 (Jan 15, 2011)

I guess I used the wrong wish!  In actuality, I was air crew when in the Marine Corps and survived a class A helicopter crash on the Asian side of Turkey in 1986 so I empathize with the idiot who crashed that one.

OK, back on track.

Your wish is granted.  You now are the proud owner of a 1962 Corvette

Enjoy playing with your Hotwheels miniature Vette!


----------



## peach (Jan 15, 2011)

good luck finding parts

I wish all contractors would comply with the codes.


----------



## jar546 (Jan 15, 2011)

Your wish is granted Peach

Unfortunately since you did not specify what codes, they are complying with the codes they made up in their heads, not the ones we enforce.

I wish I was in a warmer climate!


----------



## Jobsaver (Jan 15, 2011)

jar546 said:
			
		

> I wish I was in a warmer climate!


Granted. Just wait a couple of more decades.


----------



## Jobsaver (Jan 15, 2011)

peach said:
			
		

> I wish all contractors would comply with the codes.


Granted.

I wish I had a job!


----------



## Mule (Jan 15, 2011)

Granted, Now go inside the sewer truck and fix the stopped up pump. Don't foreget to hold your breath. The pump is under 4000 lbs of crap!

I wish I could retire!


----------



## TimNY (Jan 15, 2011)

Granted.  Unfortunately medicare and social security are bankrupt, and the Governor spent your pension building a wall to keep the snow out of Texas.  You now stand curbside at a highway off-ramp with a cardboard sign reading "I have a God-given gift of code interpretation."

I wish I could sell my house.


----------



## Jobsaver (Jan 15, 2011)

Mule said:
			
		

> I wish I could retire!


Granted. Just wait a couple of more decades.


----------



## Jobsaver (Jan 15, 2011)

TimNY said:
			
		

> I wish I could sell my house.


Tim: The wishes are supposed to be plausible, or, at least remotely possible.


----------



## globe trekker (Jan 15, 2011)

TimNY,

Your wish is granted!  Unfortunately, because of the economy, the value of it has tanked.   You

will only be able to get 1/100th of it's original value, which [ sorry ] may mean , you will

now have to pay someone to purchase your house.

I wish I was more healthy, wealthy & wise!

.


----------



## brudgers (Jan 16, 2011)

globe trekker said:
			
		

> TimNY,Your wish is granted!  Unfortunately, because of the economy, the value of it has tanked.   You
> 
> will only be able to get 1/100th of it's original value, which [ sorry ] may mean , you will
> 
> ...


You wish is granted, you were healthier, wealthier and wiser last year than you are now.

I wish I had a beer.


----------



## Bryan Holland (Jan 16, 2011)

globe trekker said:
			
		

> I wish I was more healthy, wealthy & wise!
> 
> .


Granted:  Everyone you know has become sick, poor, and dumb.

I wish for an infinite number of wishes...


----------



## Daddy-0- (Jan 16, 2011)

Granted: You have an infinite number of wishes but you cannot use them. You may only give them away....one at a time.

I wish that my power would come back on.


----------



## chris kennedy (Jan 16, 2011)

Daddy-0- said:
			
		

> I wish that my power would come back on.


Granted, climbing in van now, should be there around 2AM to hook you up.

I wish for whirled peas.


----------



## KZQuixote (Jan 16, 2011)

brudgers said:
			
		

> You wish is granted, you were healthier, wealthier and wiser last year than you are now.I wish I had a beer.


Your wish is granted but somehow your beer is different. That's it, it's warm, the year is 1776 and warm beer is the way it's enjoyed.

I wish for a simpler time where honor and personal responsibility were earned and respected.

Bill


----------



## Yikes (Jan 17, 2011)

KZQuixote said:
			
		

> I wish for a simpler time where honor and personal responsibility were earned and respected.
> 
> Bill


Granted. Now, I CHALLANGE YOU TO A DUEL!!!

...but first, I wish I had more hair.


----------



## Jobsaver (Jan 17, 2011)

Granted. Now your back looks like that of an ape.

I wished I hadn't missed a 9' encroachment into a front yard setback on SFR footing inspection last week. (found out today)


----------



## Big Willie (Jan 18, 2011)

> I wish for whirled peas.


Wish granted!   You've hit the ** DAILY  DOUBLE  **!!   For there to be ' whirled peas ' means that Jesus has returned with a new Heaven and new Earth and you no longer have to visit this forum.   You now have anew job taking care of the Kingdom.


----------



## brudgers (Jan 18, 2011)

Jobsaver said:
			
		

> Granted. Now your back looks like that of an ape.I wished I hadn't missed a 9' encroachment into a front yard setback on SFR footing inspection last week. (found out today)


Granted. The encroachment is 12 feet due to an error on the survey.

I wish I had a flying car.


----------



## TJacobs (Jan 18, 2011)

brudgers said:
			
		

> Granted. The encroachment is 12 feet due to an error on the survey.I wish I had a flying car.


Granted, you have a flying Yugo with a cylinder out that can only fly over Tehran.

I wish I could lose 100 pounds.


----------



## fatboy (Jan 18, 2011)

Granted...........but it is all off your lower half, you now look like a spider..........

I wish it was Friday at 5:00..........


----------



## texas transplant (Jan 18, 2011)

Fatboy,

Your wish is granted, but there is now an emergency in your town that keeps you and all your inspectors busy until Monday at 8:00 am with no sleep.

I wish that money was no object and all I had to do each day is listen to good music, dance with pretty ladies, sip good bourbon, and eat good food.


----------



## texasbo (Jan 18, 2011)

Granted. You are now Baby Doc, soon to be tried for crimes against humanity.

I wish I could skip City Council tonight, and not have anything crappy foisted on me in its place by you sadists.


----------



## Yikes (Jan 18, 2011)

texas transplant said:
			
		

> Fatboy, Your wish is granted, but there is now an emergency in your town that keeps you and all your inspectors busy until Monday at 8:00 am with no sleep.
> 
> I wish that money was no object and all I had to do each day is listen to good music, dance with pretty ladies, sip good bourbon, and eat good food.


Yup - not a bad life for a hairdresser.

*OR*

Your wish is granted, Spuds MacKenzie.


----------



## High Desert (Jan 18, 2011)

Wish granted, but the society you live in doesn't use money, you're tone deaf so good music is lost on you, sipping bourbon all day make all the ladies pretty, and, although you have all the good food you want, you have no way of cooking it.

I wish there were no taxes.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 18, 2011)

texasbo said:
			
		

> Granted. You are now Baby Doc, soon to be tried for crimes against humanity. I wish I could skip City Council tonight, and not have anything crappy foisted on me in its place by you sadists.


First wish granted

Second wish denied you will have to spend the rest of the week cleaning jiffy johns throughout the county.

I wish elected officials at all levels would not look at politics as a carreer.


----------



## RBK (Jan 18, 2011)

High Desert said:
			
		

> Wish granted, but the society you live in doesn't use money, you're tone deaf so good music is lost on you, sipping bourbon all day make all the ladies pretty, and, although you have all the good food you want, you have no way of cooking it.I wish there were no taxes.


Granted.  But since nothing is certain but death and taxes, all you are left with is death.  My condolences to your family.

I wish I had a way to fix stupid.


----------



## Mac (Jan 18, 2011)

RBK said:
			
		

> Granted.  But since nothing is certain but death and taxes, all you are left with is death.  My condolences to your family.I wish I had a way to fix stupid.


Granted. But you must also fix dumb, and you will be very busy for a very long time.

I wish I could be JAR's avatar photographer.


----------



## north star (Jan 18, 2011)

** * * **

Mac wished for:



> I wish I could be JAR's avatar photographer.


Wish granted!......But because, most likely that all of those avatar photos were enhanced or retouched,you will be required to photograph the actual product, ...something similar to fried eggs hanging on

nails against a weathered barn door. Also, no "hands on" inspections & repositioning the models. 

"Sadists" you say! Well, ...yeah. What's your point?  

I wish that I could retire, ...have plenty of money,  ...a youthful body, and live in a warmer climate

[ and not H_LL either!  ].

** * * **


----------



## texas transplant (Jan 18, 2011)

Mac said:
			
		

> I wish I could be JAR's avatar photographer.


Wish granted but you have to use all the people from the "Pictures from Wal-mart" emails that are floating around on the email circuit as your models.

You know this thread reminds me of the old joke:

A man was walking along a beach and found a lamp.   He rubs it and out comes a genie.  The genie says you can have three wishes, but I must warn you that your ex-wife will get double whatever you wish for.  The man says that's fine.

The man makes his first wish, he wishes for 50 million dollars, boom he has $50 million and his ex-wife has $100 million dollars.

The man uses his second wish for a harem of 20 beautiful lovers for the rest of his life.  Boom the ladies show up, and his ex-wife has a harem of 40 men.

The man thinks a minute then says for my final wish I want to be beaten half to death.


----------

